
Creating a Raspberry Pi Pandora Player with Remote Web Control - thisdavej
http://thisdavej.com/creating-a-raspberry-pi-pandora-player-with-remote-web-control/
======
soared
Interesting project and lots of good content on that site. If anyone is
looking for a /much/ /much/ easier way to do this, try pi musicbox. Its the
first project I suggest for people new to rpi because its so easy and has
great results. I've had an rpi with musicbox for years and use it almost every
day. Love it.

[http://www.pimusicbox.com/](http://www.pimusicbox.com/)

~~~
gravypod
I'd love to build something like this hooked into a wall mounted eink system
or a larger home automation system.

~~~
soared
I want to use eInk on so many projects, too bad it is ungodly expensive.

------
gnulnx
Hey Dave - Kyle here. Awesome to see Patiobar used! Looks like a lot of the
steps to get it all working were related to Patiobar. I've been meaning to add
a 'setup' script to the repo for a while now which does the `npm` and
`mkfifo`, creates a default pianobar config (if one doesn't already exist),
fixes the TLS fingerprint, etc. If you're interested, feel free to message me.

~~~
thisdavej
Kyle, thanks for your excellent work making this project possible! A setup
script would be a great bonus to automate the Patiobar aspects. Feel free to
message me on Twitter (@thisDaveJ) so we can discuss since I don't know how to
get in touch with you.

------
gourou
Cool stuff, Pandora should definitely add the feature like Spotify did

------
resill
Or just use mpd: [https://www.musicpd.org/](https://www.musicpd.org/)

